
Is Bank of America Trying to Monopolize the Blockchain? - Lyontin
http://cointelegraph.com/news/bitcoin-monopoly-bank-of-america
======
sharemywin
It might kill innovation in the space for a while but patents die. and no one
is going to use block chain tech based patents. Kind of like a lot of the 3d
print movement was about open design etc. then it died. because companies got
involved, but it will come back.

